# Thank you



## Remee81 (May 24, 2017)

I just wanted to thank everyone that has helped me and given me helpful advice here. I am choosing to take a break/leave...unsure really. When asking for advice, I've gotten some really awful responses, and it's uncalled for. I've also been slapped on the wrist for trying to stop someone from doing the same for others. So good luck everyone, and thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoChoice (Feb 12, 2012)

OP,
It is a public forum and there will be individuals that are less than cordial. It is a good source of information and experience but you must learn to take what you need and ignore the rest. Good fortune to you.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

I hope all works out for you. Good luck!


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Remee81 said:


> I just wanted to thank everyone that has helped me and given me helpful advice here. I am choosing to take a break/leave...unsure really. When asking for advice, I've gotten some really awful responses, and it's uncalled for. I've also been slapped on the wrist for trying to stop someone from doing the same for others. So good luck everyone, and thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have enjoyed, and on occasion, learned from your posts. Should you ever return, I will again look forward to your contributions.
All the best to you.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I hope you change your mind and stay. 

Shoot, I was banned for two weeks once.


----------



## cc48kel (Apr 5, 2017)

Some of the responses I have gotten were very uncalled for.. Like MEAN!!! But I guess that's what happen when I chose to post. But after a couple weeks I was back on. I keep coming back because I find some posts are therapeutic to read.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

When you post, people see only a small part of the story, so they tend to fill in the blanks with things from their own experience. Sometimes those things that are filled in are very negative. 

Its not intentional, and I think it is difficult to avoid in public discussions.


----------

